# Random repair pics: vintage Seiko digital



## Popoki Nui

My watchmakers know I'm a nutcase for liking vintage digitals, and save them for me. This one had a fault that caused digit segments to disappear when the watch warmed up (ie on the wrist). I finally made time to clear the junk off my repair bench and fix this ~1975 Seiko LC. My repair bench:









My Seiko O624-5009 disassembled:
















Thermocompensated module...not bad for 1975! These old Seikos were really nicely made:









Back in service:









Part of the fun ( o| ) for my watch collecting hobby is bringing old digital and mechanical watches back to life, when someone else has tossed them out, unloved. I'm not always successful, but when I am it's a nice feeling.

~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

I can certainly see how doing something like that would be very satisfying. Thanks for sharing a bit of it with us.

Jeannie


----------



## Popoki Nui

Probably not a lot of warm fuzzies here for vintage digital watches; maybe because not many of us were around during those heady times when "solid-state" was the buzzword of the day. It all seems so common now; digital watches, synthesizers (another passion of mine), TV's, home computers (or even just pocket calculators!)...even spaceflight. All mostly taken for granted now, but back then...it was just shy of magic. From mechanical-analog to electronic-analog to electronic-digital technology in less than a generation. It was marvelous!

~Sherry.


----------



## banks504

That is very cool - digital or mechanical it's always fun to look inside a machine. |>


----------



## MicheleB

That's in great shape and will give you much pleasure. I am super impressed with your skills. I don't have the patience or electronic or mechanical savvy to attempt such a thing. Looks like the kitty was impressed too!


----------



## Popoki Nui

MicheleB said:


> Looks like the kitty was impressed too!


Pfft. Being a cat, very little I do impresses her (or any of my cats for that matter!). Except, possibly, my can-opening skills at mealtime.

Cats...:roll:

~Sherry.


----------



## Dch48

I get a chuckle out of the fact that digital watches are now considered "Retro". I just turned 64 today and I can clearly remember when they were all the rage and considered the wave of the future. I personally wore nothing but LCD digitals and looked down on anything with hands from about 1978 to just this year when I got back into the analog field. I started with an Armitron digital that had a stopwatch built in. I loved that watch and I wish I could remember what happened to it. I know I used it until at least 1992 when my Father passed on and I got his Casio S002, also known as the S220-2 digital Lithium 7 Chronograph. I still have it and it still works. It needs a new glass because it's cracked and Casio does not have the part. I guess a new one could be made by someone who has the tools and skills to do it but that person certainly isn't me.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Well, not all digital watches are considered "retro" although some manufacturers like Seiko and Casio are making retro-styled pieces. My interest is in the real deal...actual original LED and LCD watches. Like you, I also tended to look askance at watches with hands throughout most of the 70's and 80's, but by work necessity I did own a mechanical dive watch. Somehow, like my failure to mature significantly, I never outgrew my love for original LED and LCD marvels from way back when.

Happy birthday! 

~Sherry.

PS- yes, most good watchmakers can cut a new glass crystal for your Casio for $25 or so.


----------



## Cat91

I own a Seiko LCD Chronograph, an 0634-5019 built in February 1976, that lived in a safe for 30 years. I even have the original boxes and the warranty paperwork, the jeweler filled it all out when I bought it, though, blast it. The case is beat to hell from bouncing around in storage in various places but the bracelet is pristine. I never wear it, it needs a decent service.

What was the problem with yours that caused the digits to blank?


----------



## Popoki Nui

Cat91 said:


> What was the problem with yours that caused the digits to blank?


The LCD panel had shifted/loosened enough so when the watch warmed up, the panel would lose contact with the zebra strips.

~Sherry.


----------



## rambutan

This is so cool!!:-!

I have no idea of how to fix digital watches, but I can and do some with mechanical.

Here's a pic from a 6497 in parts:-d


----------



## MicheleB

You are much braver than me! Good on ya for doing that scary stuff!


----------



## rambutan

Everybody can be brave to do this, actually it's quite logical and very interesting. If you buy a non expensive (don't have to buy ETA) 6497 movement. This is a good way to start, because it's not to small.
On ETA's web ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse site you find dissembling/assembling modules etc. on different movements. I don't think I'm brave, just curious.


----------



## dsjrb

Hi, just found this thread while looking for info on repairs to my old and cherished Seiko digital. It is model # A714-5009, Ser.# 363570. It works well but it needs a new crystal (broke it yesterday). Where should I take it in Vancouver BC to get it repaired? All advice gratefully received....john


----------



## Popoki Nui

dsjrb said:


> Hi, just found this thread while looking for info on repairs to my old and cherished Seiko digital. It is model # A714-5009, Ser.# 363570. It works well but it needs a new crystal (broke it yesterday). Where should I take it in Vancouver BC to get it repaired? All advice gratefully received....john


 Wish I could help, but I don't live in Vancouver and don't know any watchmakers there. However, there have been a couple of highly-recommended Vancouver watchmakers mentioned here on WUS; maybe do a shoutout on the Public Forum? 
That said, I know at least three of the watchmakers I use locally can and have cut glass crystals to fit various vintage digitals of mine. The problem is the thin plastic gasket that surrounds the crystal; finding a new one is next to impossible. You might be better off to find another 5009 case or a dead A714-5009 and swap modules. Either way, good luck!

~Sherry.


----------



## Ozy

Popoki Nui said:


> Wish I could help, but I don't live in Vancouver and don't know any watchmakers there. However, there have been a couple of highly-recommended Vancouver watchmakers mentioned here on WUS; maybe do a shoutout on the Public Forum?
> That said, I know at least three of the watchmakers I use locally can and have cut glass crystals to fit various vintage digitals of mine. The problem is the thin plastic gasket that surrounds the crystal; finding a new one is next to impossible. You might be better off to find another 5009 case or a dead A714-5009 and swap modules. Either way, good luck!
> 
> ~Sherry.


Missed you Sherry, happy to see you posting!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Ozy said:


> Missed you Sherry, happy to see you posting!


Thanks Ozy! Very kind of you to say.

~S.


----------



## yvanhoe

Hello, Have a few Seiko M159, a Gold 5028, a 5039 and a "silver" 5028 that a bought new in 1977/78 !
That last one is defect, works very fine when it's not on my wrist, once it warm up ( on the wrist ) all digits starts blinking.
Noticed you seems to know what the problem is , can you help ???

Greetings from Belgium
Yvan


----------



## Popoki Nui

yvanhoe said:


> Hello, Have a few Seiko M159, a Gold 5028, a 5039 and a "silver" 5028 that a bought new in 1977/78 !
> That last one is defect, works very fine when it's not on my wrist, once it warm up ( on the wrist ) all digits starts blinking.
> Noticed you seems to know what the problem is , can you help ???
> 
> Greetings from Belgium
> Yvan


 By "all the digits start blinking"....do you mean they all flash off and on at the same time? Or to they break up in a random manner? Could you take a video of the problem? I'll try to help!

~Sherry.


----------

